# Milwaukee Road Passenger Train consists



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

I seem to have managed to collect a number of Milwaukee Road models and am looking for some prototype info.
When the company changed its livery to the 'UP' style yellow; was there an interim period when trains ran with a mix of vehicles and locomotives in both new and old liveries, or was the changeover done seamlessly?
Appreciate any info, thank you.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

There was a transition period, especially on the Roads own lines. I believe the "Cities" cars went to yellow almost overnight, but the Hiawathas , and other Milwaukee trains ran both orange/maroon and yellow trains for a short while. They started converting to the yellow in 1956 and there were still orange cars running in 1957 and some cars never got painted into UP colors. Locos followed a similar trend, especially the "electrics" out west.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Many thanks, that was the answer I was hoping for  (I didn't fancy repainting a Skytop!) Can you recommend any website or reading for more info on that period please?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you haven't seen it before, here is all kinds of information
on the Milwaukee Road railroad. It includes lots of pictures.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=Milwauukee+Road+railroad&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Don


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't explored this too much, but Harlowton is the western depository for Milwaukee Road memorabilia, so there ought to be some info in here for you. Good luck.
http://www.harlowtonmuseum.org/Exhibits/Railroad/MilwaukeeRoadLinks.aspx


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Many thanks again


----------

